# Dutch Passion Blueberry  flowering time, info please



## Relentless999 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a dutch passion blueberry mother in veg and one in flower..
I was under the impression this is a 8wk flower strain, but attitudes website says a long flowering time..

if anyone could give me any specifics about this strain I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 15, 2009)

come on, this is a popular strain.. people have to know about it..


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 16, 2009)

Come on.. I know people have grown dp blueberry..


----------



## Growdude (Jul 16, 2009)

Mine went 10 weeks for a 10% amber 90% cloudy mix.


----------

